# Did I get a lemon? *** RANDOM REBOOTS/DATA DROPS ***



## PillClinton (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm running a rooted, stock system. As the title says, I've had at least 2 random reboots in 9 days of owning this phone (Exchanged Bionic for Razr last Monday). No customizations other than apps that require root. I've also had several data drops. I've tried every troubleshooting method I can find. I'm about to attempt a factory reset which I've resisted to this point because it's a 50% chance at best that this will fix the issue. So, I ask:

_*DID I GET A LEMON?*_


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Gonna have to say yes. Never had a random reboot myself and I've had mine for about 2 months now, and the only data drop problems I've had are from the 4G outage. What's the build date on your device? (Settings -> About Phone -> Build date)


----------



## PillClinton (Sep 23, 2011)

-TSON- said:


> Gonna have to say yes. Never had a random reboot myself and I've had mine for about 2 months now, and the only data drop problems I've had are from the 4G outage. What's the build date on your device? (Settings -> About Phone -> Build date)


I just finished the Factory Restore. System version is *6.11.744.XT912.Verizon.en.US*. Build # is *6.5.1-73_DHD-11_TA-3*.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

I need the build date, not the version


----------



## PillClinton (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry, been a long day. The build date is *Wed Oct 26 18:47:38 CDT 2011*


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

well, it's not a test model... id say try swapping anyway.


----------



## PillClinton (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm getting sick of these random reboots. It's looking like this thing is going back for an exchange. Factory reset as recommended by VZW techs did absolutely nothing. Wondering if I'll keep this thing or try & push for a GNEX instead?


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

I was getting like 5 -6 reboot a day. Got a replacement and have not had one. Fingers crossed

Sent from my RAZR SHARP RAZRX ROM


----------



## aecoach42 (Dec 11, 2011)

Definitely go swap it.


----------



## PillClinton (Sep 23, 2011)

joelbionic said:


> Definitely go swap it.


Yes, that's what I think I'll be doing. Hopefully today!


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

PillClinton said:


> That's good to hear! I really like the Razr (aside from these performance issues). When you returned yours, did you unroot & unistall all apps that require root, or just unroot it & call it a day? I don't want anything coming back to me...
> 
> Yes, that's what I think I'll be doing. Hopefully today!


I wiped it

Sent from my RAZR SHARP RAZRX ROM


----------



## PillClinton (Sep 23, 2011)

joelbionic said:


> I wiped it
> 
> Sent from my RAZR SHARP RAZRX ROM


Shit, duh! Been a long day at work. I feel stupid that wiping didn't even cross my mind, haha


----------



## PillClinton (Sep 23, 2011)

Onto Razr #3 now! My first replacement had a busted screen so after completing one exchange & booting up the phone for the first time (still in the store), I had to turn right around & do another. Hoping I have FINALLY gotten this resolved, as my luck with phones lately hasn't been great


----------

